# Osteosarcoma in lower jaw



## Montana Gold (Oct 26, 2017)

Our just 9 year old Sage has been diagnosed with bone cancer in her lower jaw. We're waiting for her lung radiology film to be read and the results of her lymph biopsy to return before we decide on a coarse of action. I was wondering if anyone has any experiences with this cancer, specifically in the lower jaw. We've met with an oral surgeon so we know the process and risks and have searched the internet so have been reading that info. Looking for info about living with a dog that has a good portion of the jaw removed, feeding issues, multidog household and how the adjustment went, longevity after surgery. This is so tough, especially since she is my heart dog.


----------



## Jaxmommy (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi. I have no words of wisdom, but just couldn't read and run without giving you cyber ((HUGS)). I just lost my "heart" dog Jax last week from hemangiosarcoma. There are some great groups on FB, I belong to some specific for HSA, but also general canine cancer. You might do a search specific to your pup's type of cancer on FB to see if there are others there who would know more through personal experience. I wish you and your baby prayers and the best of luck.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello and welcome. I am so sorry for Sage's diagnosis. I'm also sorry that unfortunately while I do have experience with cancer in my Bridge boy Cosmo I do not have any experience with that particular cancer. I moved your thread into the cancer forum section so hopefully you'll get more responses. Good luck!


----------



## Graywings (Aug 14, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear about Sage. My dog Tucker had gingival fibrosarcoma in the right side of his mandible. I did searches of the internet looking for information from other dog owners about it and found nothing. I've written a long story about the progression of his disease that I plan to post at some point. 

Tucker had part of his jaw removed. He did well post surgery. Looking at him once he healed, he looked very normal. The surgeon had warned us prior to surgery that they would have to cut down the canine tooth on the opposite side of his mouth so that he didn't injure himself with it while eating because (I guess) his mandible didn't automatically go directly up and down anymore. His eating was messier than before. I fed him Honest Kitchen Keen dehydrated dog food and made it very soupy at first so he could lap up in the early days. I fed him using a shallow quiche plate, one with a lip of only an inch or so. I placed the bowl on a silicone pad that picked up the drips and spills and splashes. And I put a corrugated plastic board from Home Depot behind his feeding area to catch the flying food. 

Several years ago, I fostered a Golden who had lost part of her jaw. Sadie was attacked by two pit bulls in the neighbor's yard, and her owner could not afford the surgery to save her and turned her over to the rescue I work with. She had lost more of her jaw than Tucker did, and had a visible deformity. She managed to eat from a shallow bowl and did fine.

Getting back to Tucker, we looked into post-surgery radiation and decided against it. I found the consult very helpful, but could not see putting him through that at age 13. I took him to a holistic vet and she recommended several supplements to help boost his immune system. I wish I had gone to her sooner, concurrent with the surgery.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

First, let me say how sorry that you both are going through this. Second, although I don’t have any personal experience with this, I do have some professional experience. Dogs are very malleable and will learn to deal with most things very well. I would say that the oral surgeon is the best one to say in their experience how dogs do with the specific mandibular loss you are looking at, but that in general, I would not worry about how she will cope, because she will. As other posters have mentioned, you may need to make some modifications to her feeding area, but you, too, will learn to cope. 
I hope her chest radiographs are clear and that the surgeon can give you some clear indication as to what to expect post operatively.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry you are going through this with your girl... Prayers for you both, that you receive the news you are looking for with the rest of the results...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

sorry to see you are going through this and just sending my support.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't have any experience with this, wanted to tell you how sorry I am. 
Hope you'll return and update to let us all know how your girl is doing.


----------



## mightydog (May 30, 2017)

So sorry to hear about Sage. In August, we lost our 14+ year old golden to osteosarcoma in the upper left jaw. She was diagnosed in mid April and given her age and the location of the tumor we decided against surgery and opted for palliative radiation treatments. If you haven't already discussed radiosurgery with your oncologist you might find this to be an appropriate option. As others have said, if any surgery is the chosen course of treatment, Sage should adapt. Wishing you and your family the best possible outcome.


----------



## whitedidi (Feb 4, 2019)

Our 5.6 yr old EC Billy, from Syrah Goldens in GA. has a massive tumor in his lower jaw. The specialty surgeon says the tumor goes completely across the jaw and removing portions of both jaws is not recommended. We are devastated. He’s food driven so eating is not a problem, and we are just taking this 1 day at a time. I saw a cyst and took him in. You can imagine the shock. Young, healthy, mellow, He has been on cytepoint, and used a seresto collar. This is unreal and so sad.


----------



## debbie624 (Aug 10, 2018)

I am so sorry for the devastating news of Billy's tumor. Sending you and Billy prayers that he will heal.


----------



## Graywings (Aug 14, 2017)

I am so sorry for what Billy is going through and the pain you must be feeling. I wish I had some advice or words of wisdom, but all I can say is to appreciate the time you have left with him.


----------

